# Muzzle for a 4 month old



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a 4 and a half month old puppy. Im looking to buy him a muzzle maybe basket or wire type.The problem is i dont really know much about them or what would fit well since he is not full grown. I was hoping someone with some info could recommend one or point me in the right direction

the little guy in shopping for 









Thanks!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A* four month old* puppy does not need a muzzle. That puppy is teething and in pain most likely. 
What in the world is your reason for wanting to put a muzzle on him?


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

What is the reason for muzzling this little guy? It is rare to muzzle a dog, but I have not seen this with a puppy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Why are you muzzling a puppy?


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

sorry for not explaining fully i was too caught up in finding one.

he chipped his tooth most likely chewing on a rock. It was his lower canine and its dying and might infect the adult tooth coming in below it. On monday he is having it removed. Hes a driven little beast and after the surgery he can pick stuff up from outside fro about a week to keep the wound clean and healing right. I figured a muzzled would be the best option for walking and exercising him outside. He is an awesome dog and i dont see any other reason to use the muzzle and most likely wont be using it again after he is healed. Also its never to early to get him used to it. As long as the training is fun and there is a food reward i can get him to do anything.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

sorry i meant to say he "cant" pick stuff up from outside as in he is not allowed to by doctors orders. I meant like sticks stones dirt whatever because 1 it might reopen his wound or just get it infected. thats really my main concern. I just dont want to to be stressing him out by tugging him everytime his nose is near the ground. And you can only do so much by watching him closely. this way he can happily sniff around and run full speed while keeping nastiness out of his mouth.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think you should worry too much...if he is getting it removed on Monday, do you think the vet should put him on a proactive antibiotic? Many pups have issues while teething(broken or dying puppy teeth that don't want to loosen) I would just keep an eye on him and not stress him with a temporary muzzle. 
Bacteria in a dogs mouth is a given, picking up some dirt outside isn't that big of a risk is it?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

The Baskerville ultra is a good muzzle. They can drink and eat through it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

glowingtoadfly said:


> The Baskerville ultra is a good muzzle. They can drink and eat through it.


If the vet is recommending a muzzle, than the Baskerville sounds like the way to go.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

yea he will be on an antibiotic but im more worried about him reopening it because he is an aggressive chewer and is still teething anything he find outside from rock to sticks he gnaws on. The Dr said if he reopens the the wound he will have to be put under to have it re closed again. And not only will the cost almost as much as the original procedure i really dont want to have him put under all over again.


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

I was wondering why a puppy would need a muzzle. Do you think a cone might also work?


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

I dont think a cone could keep him from picking up sticks and rocks outside. I will introduce him to a muzzle by feeding him chicken his favorite snack through it. And slowly get him to like it. hope fully after a few sessions he will like having it on because it means chicken. 

lol thats been a lifesaver for me i use chicken to desensitize him to everything from crate, nail clipping to brushing. Super lucky to have such a food driven pup.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If a dog can eat through a muzzle, can't they also pick up stuff to chew on?


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> If a dog can eat through a muzzle, can't they also pick up stuff to chew on?


Describing the Baskerville muzzle as something the dog can 'eat through' is a bit of a stretch (I have one of these for emergencies). 

You can give the dog treats through the muzzle, and the dog can stick its head into a bowl of water until the water reaches the mouth/tongue, but unless the food is equally liquid, the dog won't be getting any of it by itself. 

The dog is not likely to be getting anything in its mouth with that muzzle on.

Reminds me of a time I met a great dane with a muzzle on - a very sweet dog, and his owners explained that he had recently eaten a glove and required surgery, so they were trying to avoid further such incidents.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

I didnt need something he could eat through. So i didnt really pay much attention to that part. Reall its to keep large things out of his mouth that he would chew on as to not reopen his wound. I probably wont ever besides training have it on him inside the house especially have him try to eat through it. I just wanted some opinions on something comfortable and safe.

thanks again for all the help. Having a forum like these with people like you makes being a first time dog owner much easier!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I like the Jafco soft plastic. My pup can still drink through it 

Jafco Dog Muzzles - DogSport Gear


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Should have been more clear. Eat treats through for Counterconditioning. I use one for my shy guy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is perfectly normal for puppies to drop their baby teeth with some blood, etc, You should need to muzzle him, he shouldn't become infected. 

Frankly, I wouldn't operate on the guy for this. If it is a baby tooth, it is going to come out on its own. I have never heard of a broken baby tooth and 4 months infecting an adult canine.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

selzer said:


> I have never heard of a broken baby tooth and 4 months infecting an adult canine.


My dog's baby tooth somehow fractured and became partially embedded underneath/next to the growing canine. Found this out by accident when we she was being spayed, did dental x-rays, and then a minor operation to fix issue.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Should have been more clear. Eat treats through for Counterconditioning. I use one for my shy guy.


Bought one yesterday and started giving him chicken through it in training sessions. Now he willingly gets into it for a piece on the command "muzzle" even though the chicken is in my other hand away from the muzzle. Still havnt had him wear it for more than a minute though. will work on it more today and tomorrow


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

selzer said:


> It is perfectly normal for puppies to drop their baby teeth with some blood, etc, You should need to muzzle him, he shouldn't become infected.
> 
> Frankly, I wouldn't operate on the guy for this. If it is a baby tooth, it is going to come out on its own. I have never heard of a broken baby tooth and 4 months infecting an adult canine.


hes been dropping his teeth with blood since about a month ago. and thats not what the muzzle is for. 
the muzzle is for post surgery. They procedure will require his gums being cut into from the side to get the baby tooth out. 

Id rather not operate on it either but on monday his lower jaw was swollen and very tender to the touch. The chipped tooth is grey and clearly in decay. I understand you may not have heard of it but the vet said they see it about once a month. He saw two doctors at our veterinary clinic and a specialist when we went to the dentist and they all said the same thing. the only reason his jaw is no longer swollen is because he is on antibiotics and an anti inflammatory/pain med. Keeping him on antibiotics for 2 months while the dead tooth further decays and hoping it falls out and does not effect the adult canine is risky as well as unhealthy because of the antibiotics.

I could go without a muzzle for post op but i dont have the resources to give him the space to run free while there not be any thing present for him to chew our home and small from yard are just not enough. he would go stir crazy and i can walk him for hours but he doesnt get tired he needs to chase and run and do training. the muzzle was the best solution where he could do off leash running and keep sticks out of his mouth as well. 

sorry for the long post but i just wanted to full explain the situation.


----------

